# Suche gutes Buch zu XML



## internet (29. Aug 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche ein gutes XML - Buch.
Ich habe im Studium bereits Anfängerkenntnisse. Deshalb muss ich nicht von null anfangen.
Welches könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## aze (30. Aug 2011)

Finde "Einstieg in XMl" von Galileo Computing nicht schlecht.


----------



## nrg (8. Sep 2011)

habs nicht selbst aber bekam mal dieses empfohlen: JAVA und XML


----------

